# On-line Wedding albums



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 27, 2012)

I have just shot my first wedding and the couple want a wedding album made up.

I was going to do it on-line so can anyone recommend a good on-line wedding album site.

....or am I better getting it done professionally.

Any help is appreciated but don't want the album ending up costing a fortune.

UK based if possible.

Note: I want a physical wedding album printed up not just an on-line version.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 27, 2012)

Scott_McPhee said:


> I have just shot my first wedding and the couple want a wedding album made up.
> 
> I was going to do it on-line so can anyone recommend a good on-line wedding album site.
> 
> ...



I've had good experience with Adorama's Books and software.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 27, 2012)

Aperture and Lightroom both have a book option. They are both nice.

I've ordered one through aperture, and it came out great. I'm ordering a different one made through Lightroom within the next week or two, so I can give you an update then.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 27, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Scott_McPhee said:
> 
> 
> > I have just shot my first wedding and the couple want a wedding album made up.
> ...



Adorama are US based - I would get hammered with import duty bringing it into the UK.


----------



## Stewbyyy (Sep 28, 2012)

Photobox do some great quality albums, they have an online editor too and they're UK based.

http://www.photobox.co.uk/


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 28, 2012)

Stewbyyy said:


> Photobox do some great quality albums, they have an online editor too and they're UK based.
> 
> http://www.photobox.co.uk/



Photobox look good - their on-line editor is great.
Have you used them?
Just wondering what the printing quality and finish of the albums is like?


----------



## webexpert (Oct 2, 2012)

I have heard that prof wedding photographers in Greece send the photos of their customers for book printing in Bulgaria due to lower costs. However I have not managed to find where.


----------



## pp77 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: On-line Wedding albums / printed wedding albums*

I would be highly interested in a company offering high quality wedding albums like Jorgensens or Queensberry do to everybody not only professional photographers. There seem to be hardly any company producing this level of quality which also offer their services to non-professional photographers.
Can anybody recommend a company?


----------



## luoto (Oct 2, 2012)

Would be nice for Aperture plug-ins as some of the printing places have rather crappy upload-type apps (yes, you foto.com, how can I make a book with you guys... prints are fine, just the books...)


----------



## Unposed-Jeff (Oct 2, 2012)

Also you could look into Graphi Studio. They are based in Italy and have a great design software, although you need to apply to be accepted as a client.


----------



## pp77 (Oct 2, 2012)

Unposed-Jeff said:


> Also you could look into Graphi Studio. They are based in Italy and have a great design software, although you need to apply to be accepted as a client.


On their website they state that they do only accept professional photographers as clients. do you have any experience if they also accept non-professionals?


----------



## sufirosso (Oct 20, 2012)

Most pro photographer wedding albums companies won`t let you order from them unless you register and some are more flexible then others.
Don`t take a chance with a cheap album you`ll save money today, and cry in a year when they`ll come back to you.
I use N3 Books Inc, kind of pricey but top of the line. They make hand made flush mount (not sure if they do matted albums as well) and I`m pretty sure they`ll ship to UK.
I also use Asuka for coffee table kind of books

Good luck to you


----------

